# Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto Cigar Review - Kinda boring, but ok.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine didn't say "Lite" on the band, did RP ever make a regular Edge robusto? I got this as a gift, and I'm not sure what it was, but this was the ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto Cigar Review - Kinda boring, but ok.


----------

